# Are AoBR orks worth it?



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm looking to start an ork army, and I know the AoBR set is the most cost effective way to get ork models. What I'm wondering is can you really use them with out heavy conversion or limited options. 

Looking at pictures it seems like the Nobz only come with Sluggas and choppas so any PKs big choppas etc I wanted to give them would have to be cannibalized from other kits, purchased separately or built from scratch?


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

the boyz and the koptaz and the warboss are well worth it ... the Nobz are only for conversions useable imho


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

Well I was planning on playing Evil Sunz/speed freaks so I'll pick up some of the nobz too to convert into nob bikers. 

Appreciate the quick reply


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

If you won't use the4 Koptas, I'd actually say no. Slugga Boyz are crap. *Shrug* It'd cost more to convert them than just buy Shoota Boyz.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I picked up the Ork half off ABOR and anothe rset of AOBR boyz and TKE is right.
For me it was a bit of a waste of time and money. I never use the Koptas and all my lists want to use shoota boyz as I footslog so I had to go buy more boyz boxs to use as shootas. I dont use nobz in my list but if I did I should not need 5 slugga/choppa nobz.
The warboss was worth it but that was about it.
With speed freaks you may have use for the kopptas and boyz as slugga are good in trukks.
All in all I would just get the battleforce.


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

I was planning on using the koptas, at least to try them out. They seem like they'd be good on paper, and I've heard good things from people. 

I'm primarily looking on ebay so I can buy them seperate as well. 

I wasn't aware slugga boyz were crap, but then again if I'm primarily using bikes as my troops (Wazdakka HQ) I wouldn't need slugga boys as much. 

In general I was planning on having a 1:2 or 1:3 ratio of slugga/shoota. But I was definitely going to buy some shoota squads from my LGS


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

The boyz, warboss, and nobz are pretty decent.

I don't think slugga boyz are crap, I run a squad of both shoota and slugga. In any case, its an easy conversion to go either way.

The nobz are pretty useless on their own, but if you run a squad of nobz on foot, you'll need a few with slugga/choppa as wounds before your PK's die. Otherwise, just turn em into PK nobz.

The warboss is awesome. Model an attack squig on him and your set.

I don't use koptas, personally I think they suck.

If you can find someone to go halfers with you and take the SM, I would say its a great initial investment.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

The kopters are very good, with their Scout move and hit and run rules, but the AoBR robs them of their most useful weapon - instead of giving you a choice, it automatically lumps you with a twin-linked Rokkit Launcha. certainly not something to be sneezed at, but it doesnt let you take teh twin-linked big-shootas., IMo their most effective weapons...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think the AOBR orks are decent for what they provide you to get a cheap core of boyz. Slugga boyz aren't crap but a nice sized unit of shoota boyz is really good as well.

If you are going to make nob bikers you are going to have build them, since there is no model for them. The AOBR Nobs and the koptas can become Nob bikers really fast with minimal converting. I prefer the AOBR nobs over the standard nob in the boyz box because they are much bigger. The Nob in boyz box is only slightly bigger than a boy and on a bike looks exactly like a boy biker. So the koptas can become nob bikers with a some removal of the kotpa parts and some repositing of the nob legs you have nice beefy nob bikers. Just pick up some ork trukk tires or cheap lego tires and some spare bits of sprue, extra gubbins and your ready to go.

The warboss is cool but I don't like the klaw arm pointing out so a simple cut, reposition and glue gets him pointing the right way.

I would say get an army list generated and get some feedback on it in the army list section. This will help you decide if you need slugga or shoota boyz. This will help you decide what to purchase.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a good investment if you want to get playing. It'll give you plenty to paint, and some things to try out. If you're concerned about the Nobs specifically, I would recommend picking up a nob box to complement the AOBR orks. The nob box comes with 3 different PK's and enough other options to give you some wiggle room with your nobs. You'll still have more than enough bits to build the 5 nobs the box allows for, too.


----------

